# Roamio won't stop talking



## bbartolotto (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

After going thru the tuner info functionality to see why the bedroom mini seemed to be consuming a tuner when not being used (figured that out) all of the sudden my family room Roamio started announcing channel and show information and when you fast forward it tells you the speed and it just will not stop talking!

I'm at a loss to even find the words I should use for search criteria. I may need to RTFM but thought maybe somebody might know offhand.

Thanks!!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Press and hold the A button for two seconds to turn off the Screen Reader.

See TiVo Central -> Settings & Messages -> Settings -> Audio -> Screen Reader


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Failing that call Ghost Busters...


----------



## bbartolotto (Oct 14, 2010)

justen_m said:


> Press and hold the A button for two seconds to turn off the Screen Reader.
> 
> See TiVo Central -> Settings & Messages -> Settings -> Audio -> Screen Reader


Yep as soon as I got home I figured it out. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## sunman42 (Oct 5, 2005)

justen_m said:


> Press and hold the A button for two seconds to turn off the Screen Reader.
> 
> See TiVo Central -> Settings & Messages -> Settings -> Audio -> Screen Reader


Thanks for this very helpful response.


----------

